# CJC 1295 GHRP6 cycle help



## boi88 (Sep 6, 2011)

Im planning to take the above, just want to know a few basic things.

Where does the powder in vials have to be stored? freezer/room temp etc

How long do the vials last/expire)?

Do I make up the syringes and keep them in freezer like it's done for melanotan? Otherwise how are they stored?

How long does it last in the syringes stored in the freezer if that's the case?

Ill be taking the standardish dose of 100ug x 2 of each. But I was wondering whats the equivalent of 1 IU of HGH in mcg of GHRP-6 with respect to gh release?

What blood levels of IGF-1 should I be looking at to get a good kick from it?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Store in the freezer staraight away, leave one out for hour or two before adding Bac water, add 2ml water then store in the fridge thereafter. I wouldn't bother storing in syringes, they will last for years in the bottles frozen. and about 4 weeks in the fridge.


----------



## boi88 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks 

Can anyone answer the last two questions please?

whats the equivalent of 1 IU of HGH in mcg of GHRP-6 with respect to gh release?

What blood levels of IGF-1 should I be looking at to get a good kick from it?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

boi88 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Can anyone answer the last two questions please?
> 
> ...


the release comparison is very hard to gauge as it will go from person to person use the saturation dose measurements which is 1mcg per kg.

can i ask are you refering to liver IGF-1 levels or Muscle IGF-1 levels and how are you measuring this?


----------



## boi88 (Sep 6, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> the release comparison is very hard to gauge as it will go from person to person use the saturation dose measurements which is 1mcg per kg.
> 
> can i ask are you refering to liver IGF-1 levels or Muscle IGF-1 levels and how are you measuring this?


Alright, I'm just struggling to understand how an IU which is a concentration can be used to measure a dose for HGH.

I'd understand it more if it was an amount in mcg, etc.

I'm measuring it with a blood test


----------

